# Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht



## Southlander (13. Januar 2012)

Hi Boardies,

auf meinem Blog findet ihr einen Reisebericht zu meiner Angeltour in Thailand. 

www.southland-tales.de

Der Bericht ist Teil 1 einer 4-teiligen Serie.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## sdg82 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Sehr toller Bericht, Super interessant und kurzweilig geschrieben und schöne Foto´s.

Danke für´s zeigen !!

lg Sandro


----------



## guifri (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Toll!


----------



## Southlander (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Danke - Freut mich wenn der ein oder andere Bericht dazu beiträgt die kalte Jahreszeit etwas erträglicher zu machen.


----------



## Spinfisher95 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Feine Sache. Toller Bericht ! #6


----------



## mlkzander (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

ich komme auch gerade aus thailand zurück, sind das alle "teiche" die du befischt hast? wenn ja hast du ein paar sehr gute ausgelassen...........

ich bilde mir ein, nach der vierten reise fischereilich mit thailand durch zu sein, jedoch tun sich andauernd neue geheimtipps auf, trotzdem ist es irgendwann immer das gleiche


----------



## Southlander (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Hi - nein nein ich war noch an weiteren "Teichen" und Staudämmen.... Berichte folgen noch


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

@Southlander: ich habe Thailand in der engeren Auswahl als nächstes Urlaubsziel, dieser Bericht hebt Thailand nun ganz oben auf die "Favoritenliste"


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Hallo southlander, Hallo Nachbar (bin aus karlsfeld)

sehr schöner erster Teil, warte gespannt auf die Folgenden. 
Besonders interessiert mich, ob Du den bekannschaft mit Snakheads gemacht hast, da ich selbst mehrere Arten Snakheads in diversen Aquarien pflege (siehe Avatar).

LG Anderl


----------



## Tortugaf (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

schöner Bericht . #6


----------



## Southlander (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Teil 2 + 3 + 4 sind gerade in Arbeit


----------



## Graf Cartman (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Echt klasse Bericht und Petri zu den tollen Fischen... #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Ja, da freuen wir uns ALLE auf mehr, echt! Hört sich gut an!


----------



## Norge Fan (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Sehr interessanter Bericht #6.  

Bin gespannt auf die anderen Teile.


----------



## Southlander (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Teil 2 der Thailand Tour ist online.  Diesmal geht es zum Snakehead Fischen an den Mae Ngat Staudamm. 

http://southland-tales.blogspot.com/2012/01/thailand-monacos-reisebericht-teil-2.html 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 
Freue mich über Feedback


----------



## daci7 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Sehr netter Bericht und super Fotos!
... das weckt Fernweh!


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Da hat sich das warten doch gelohnt #6,sehr interessant. 

Geiler Fisch....dieser Snakehead.


----------



## Southlander (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Ja absolut - Ich kann nur jedem eine Snakehead Tour empfehlen. Die Fische gehören mitunter zu den schönsten Wasserbewohnern überhaupt - Unbeschreiblich wie ihr feines Schuppenkleid in der Sonne geglänzt hat und sich auf den silber farbenen Partien die Regenbogenfarben abgezeichnet haben. 

Leider war es im Grunde die falsche Zeit für Snakehead - ich hätte gerne ein etwas größeres dieser Kraftpakete gefangen. 

In Kürze gibts dann noch einen kurzen Bericht zu einem Mekong-Catfish-Puff und dann geht's nach Bangkok zum Barramundi Fischen.

Ich lass es euch wissen wenn es was neues gibt


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*



Southlander schrieb:


> Ich lass es euch wissen wenn es was neues gibt


 

Immer wieder gerne :m.


----------



## Dart (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Schöner Bericht, beim anschauen der Bilder werden Erinnerungen wach.:k

Deiner Freundin, die als "schwimmende Reporterin" im 2. Boot unterwegs war, sind wirklich schöne Aufnahmen gelungen, obwohl die Lichtverhältnisse "alles andere" als einfach waren.

Freut mich, das es dir so gut bei uns gefallen hat, vielleicht kannst du es ja mal einrichten, Ende August oder Anfang September vorbeizuschauen.
Dann sind die Aussichten auf einen kapitalen Snakehead deutlich besser.

Herzliche Grüße aus Chiang Mai, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Southlander (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Hi Reiner,
freut mich wenn dir der Bericht gefällt - 2 kommen ja noch dazu.
Die Freundin gibts nicht mehr die wurde gegen eine richtige Fischerin ausgetauscht. Urlaub ist bereits in Planung spätestens 2013 schau ich wieder vorbei 

Zum Abschluss der Serie wird es noch einen kleinen Videozusammenschnitt geben was aber dauern kann da ich bis über beide Ohren mit Arbeit zugeschüttet bin.


----------



## Southlander (22. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

So nach langer Zeit bin ich mal wieder zum Schreiben gekommen:

Teil 3 der Thailand Tour ist online - diesmal mit einem kleinen Video.

http://southland-tales.blogspot.de/2012/03/thailand-monacos-reisebericht-teil-3.html

Viel Spass beim Lesen

Am Wochenende gibt's den 4. und somit letzten Teil der Thailand Serie


----------



## Southlander (23. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Zum Abschluss noch Teil 4 - Barramundi Fischen in Bangkok - Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 

http://southland-tales.blogspot.de/2012/03/thailand-monacos-reisebericht-teil-4.html

Freue mich über Feedback


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (23. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Hi,

wieder serh schöne Bilder, und mit den Snakeheads hats nun auch geklappt ;-)

Achja, diese Burschen hier kann man in Thailand auch fangen, sind aber nicht ganz so groß und auch etwas scheuer. Werden oft Forrest snakhead genannt:


----------



## skunze (25. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*



Southlander schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss noch Teil 4 - Barramundi Fischen in Bangkok - Viel Spaß beim Lesen.
> 
> http://southland-tales.blogspot.de/2012/03/thailand-monacos-reisebericht-teil-4.html
> 
> Freue mich über Feedback



wirklich ein toller bericht!


----------



## skunze (25. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Hast du dich auch mit dem Thema "Meeresangeln" in Thailand beschäftigt?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Southlander (25. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Danke


----------



## Southlander (25. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*

Ein wenig - habe 2 Touren gemacht aber bis auf Doraden nichts großes gefangen. An einigen Stellen (Häfen) kann man vom Ufer sogar Barracudas fangen. Zum Meeresangeln sollte man eher an die andere Küste sprich zur Andamanensee fahren - ich war am Golf von Thailand


----------



## skunze (25. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand - Ein Reisebericht*



Southlander schrieb:


> Ein wenig - habe 2 Touren gemacht aber bis auf Doraden nichts großes gefangen. An einigen Stellen (Häfen) kann man vom Ufer sogar Barracudas fangen. Zum Meeresangeln sollte man eher an die andere Küste sprich zur Andamanensee fahren - ich war am Golf von Thailand



alles klar. danke!


----------

